
Twitter Reinstates UberSocial And Twidroyd, UberMedia Apps Still Under Review - pitdesi
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/20/twitter-reinstates-ubermedia-apps-ubersocial-and-twidroyd/
======
corin_
Given how it's played out, the way I see it is this: Twitter definitely
deserves blame for screwing over their users, UberMedia might also, but hard
to say.

If what UberMedia claims is true, that Twitter didn't speak to them about
these issues previously, then the blame lies solely with Twitter. Why the hell
would they kill the API access before trying to resolve the issues - unless
they were trying to push users towards their official apps?

If UberMedia had in fact been warned previously, then they're lying idiots -
but at the same time, Twitter should have issued a public announcement and a
deadline for UberMedia to comply with their demands. But no, instead they
don't give the users of those apps any notice at all.

Either way, I'm pissed at Twitter for this one.

